# Need a framing gun--tonight!



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

My framing gun grew legs and walked off the job----

I want a good dependable paper collated one---air driven--

So far---Paslode
Bosch
Hitachi 

I'm leaning towards the Hitachi ,although the Bosch looks interesting--it's so small ,it looks like an easy gun to handle.

Need this by 8 A.M. so feed back is needed quickly.---Mike-----


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

i guess buying off the internet is out of the question then.

i'd probably get the most cost effective one you can find locally that works for you. Then when you have time, get the one you really want.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

My Porta Cable has never failed in 5 years.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Joe--that's the gun that vanished----I bought it as a back up gun---and then the old Senco vanished--an the Porter cable has been the main gun for years----Never had a problem---

One vote for Porter cable----


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

There all good guns, price would be my deciding deciding factor.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Paslode
We've had good luck with them.
"RF"


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I know they are tough----that's why it's on the list-----Paslode---one vote----

I'm going to eat something---then go shopping----I'll check in before I go---


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

paslode or hitachi, dont get the bosch. i love bosch tools but their nailers need work big time.. a former employer bought hte bosch on a whim, just under light use it had to go in for rebuild 3 times in the first 6 months.. then a 4th time while still under a year.. they gave him a replacement under credit through the dealer and that had issues.. he switched to the newer paslode after that

teh older style hitach Nr8aa3 is a beast we have 3 of them at work and they just dont die and their 15 years old.. the newer style hitachi is good as well but nowhere near as durable.. one of the boys over on ct is a framer and buys about 6 of them every 2 years.. he fixes what he can on them and keeps the older busted up ones for parts

http://www.airking.com/product/framing-nailers/hitachi-nr83aa3/
http://www.airking.com/product/framing-nailers/hitachi-nr90ad/


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

My vote is Paslode, I have had just about all of them and most are good guns but Pasloade is my favorite, I wish you were close I would give you one.


----------



## mknasa dad (Dec 1, 2012)

Heard nothing but good things about the Paslode. I have the Hitachi, and is good. TheHitachi older plastic collated are the best. I would go to the full head in a heartbeat.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I was all set to buy a Paslode until I spotted a Hitachi on sale---$139---works well----thanks for the suggestions----especially the bad review on that Bosch---


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

was the hitachi the wire collated? their doing away with the wire collated model i believe


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Yes it was---I did not notice until I got to the job----it shot the paper collated nails just fine--

I may bring it back if it starts to miss fire-----


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

ahh cool if its working hopefully youll be fine.. if you were shooting wire collated throgh a paper gun youd have issues. we had that happen t his time last year.. our lumber yard sent out the wrong nails. they were jamming up our hitachi guns.. my ridgid was shooting them ok for a little bit then acted up


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Really liked the older porter cable tools the new ones not so much. I got to throw my vote to Ridgid has been fail safe for me. Only had 1 Paslode it was the gas charged cordless one. Hated it could not get rid of it fast enough.


----------



## framer52 (Jul 17, 2009)

oh'mike said:


> Yes it was---I did not notice until I got to the job----it shot the paper collated nails just fine--
> 
> I may bring it back if it starts to miss fire-----


Sounds like something I would do.

i bought some nails for my gun and then used them a day before I realized I bought full head nails and needed the clipped version.

Since then I buy whichever is less expensive and they both work...


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm shooting full offset head Senco nails---so far so good----we were rebuilding one wall so badly framed that it is a head scratcher as to why the house is not sagging----

I wanted that fixed before the inspectors saw it------Moe ,Larry and Curly would have been proud.

I've never seen such 'creative' framing on a 6 year old house-----I'll be glad when this job is finished.


----------



## framer52 (Jul 17, 2009)

I got into a jam one night and ended up buying a harbor Freight model for 69. Still working.......

Funny how tat happens sometimes, when yu buy something to get you through it turns out to be not breakable.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I seldom get a bargain---I replace tools as they die---and I need it NOW!

The switch went out on my big mixing drill---nearest store was Harbor freight---
I knew their drills wouldn't hold up to mixing mud----but they had a mud mixer on sale---

Dog gone---that's turned out to be a nice tool!


----------



## framer52 (Jul 17, 2009)

I have one of those too. bought because I don't use it much, now I can't kill it....


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Sometimes old Harbor Freight is a pleasant surprise----I needed a Multi- Tool for one job---
So I bought a cheap-o-------I just love that tool-----it comes out of the truck almost every day---


----------



## framer52 (Jul 17, 2009)

i have three of them now.


----------

